# S7-1500 / Sinamics S120 CU320-2PN Motion Control



## neibeck (10 Juli 2018)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand hierbei helfen. Ich arbeite das erste Mal mit den Siemens Motion Control Anweisungen.
Obwohl mir der Antrieb bzw. die Achsen keinen Fehler ausgeben, zeigt die Diagnose des/der Technologieobjekte den Fehler 421 - "Antrieb unter der log. Adresse  gestört."
Egal was ich versuche, ich krieg den Fehler nicht weg.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?

Danke!

SG,

Neibeck


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

was sagt die Meldungsanzeige?
Eventuell ne Störung an der Einspeisung?
Arbeitest du mit Startdrive oder GSDML/Starter?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## neibeck (10 Juli 2018)

Projektierung mit Startdrive, kein Fehler an der Einspeisung (auch die Achsen zeigen Einspeisung Freigabe ok). Generell alle Freigaben bis auf die Motion Control gesteuerten Signale ok.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

und was sagt die meldeanzeige?
wie sieht das LED Bild an der CU320-2 PN aus?


----------



## neibeck (10 Juli 2018)

Zustand Antriebsachse:


----------



## neibeck (10 Juli 2018)

Nachtrag Zustand Control Unit:


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

kann es sein das zwischen antrieb und CPU keine Kommunikation läuft oder abweichende Telegramme eingestellt sind?


----------



## neibeck (10 Juli 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> kann es sein das zwischen antrieb und CPU keine Kommunikation läuft oder abweichende Telegramme eingestellt sind?



Kommunikation läuft, Taktsynchronisation alles laut Anleitung konfiguriert, Zustandsworte usw. lassen sich auslesen und auch entsprechend übertragen, hab ich alles schon gecheckt/verglichen/getestet.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

diagnosepuffer zeigt auch keine Einträge bezüglich fehler?


----------



## neibeck (10 Juli 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> diagnosepuffer zeigt auch keine Einträge bezüglich fehler?



Tatsächlich, hier zeigt sich ein Fehler: Der Gebertyp stimmt nicht, jedoch lässt sich hier auch der verwendete Gebertyp "Resolver" nicht auswählen?!

EDIT: Kann es sein, dass ein Resolver Geber Spur A/B Sinus nicht für Motion Control verwendet werden kann? Geber wurde automatisch per Drive Cliq ausgelesen.


----------



## ChristophD (10 Juli 2018)

wo nicht auswählen?
Rsolver kann als Absolutgeber konfiguriert werden wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## neibeck (10 Juli 2018)

ChristophD schrieb:


> wo nicht auswählen?
> *Rsolver kann als Absolutgeber konfiguriert werden *wenn ich mich nicht täusche



Tatsächlich, das wars! VIELEN DANK! Ich hab schon den ganzen Tag gesucht


----------

